# Ignore list suggestion.



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2010)

Make it so that when you ignore somebody, none of their posts show up at all.
Right now you can still see that they posted and choose to unhide it, that's a little too tempting.
Make it so when somebody is on your ignore list, they don't even appear to exist?
The quick reply box too, of course.

Addition: Make it so a blocked user can't post in any of your threads as well?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 9, 2010)

Got my support.


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice idea!

I disapear at every gbatemp screen...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree.
I would be tempted to see what they posted. Ignored members should appear not to exist whenever they post or make a new topic.
*Edit:* On second thought, you should be able to see a topic they post as long as it's in the 'GBAtemp Magazine' and 'GBAtemp Network Discussions' section.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 9, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Got my support.


I can't add much really


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have no-one on my ignore list (partly because no-one annoys me enough and partly because I want to have the sense of completeness), but I agree with this too. If I did need to ignore someone I would rather miss the post entirely than be tempted because it reminds me that it's there.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 9, 2010)

I like this idea
even though I have no one on my ignore list
and I don't plan to..no matter how stupid I think someone is


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 10, 2010)

i agree... 
i guess... 
(i don't have anyone on my ignore list)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 10, 2010)

this would make every Temp user have a really big Ignore list when a new pokemon game is released XD


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree that having the option to unhide posts kind of makes the ignore function a little redundant. But you could also argue that the fact that other people can quote an ignored post, that you can then see no matter what you do makes it even more redundant. Ignoring someone is 90% down to you I guess, it would be very difficult for a system to be implemented that eliminates all traces of an ignored user completely.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2010)

Er, simply add a check before making each post display box in a page of a thread to see if the originating author is on the viewer's ignore list, and if so simply don't display that box at all (which is less computationally expensive then displaying it with an unhide option since the check for ignore list is already there).


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2010)

It seems a tad bit over complicated and seems like something that couldn't work since that would require also blocking quotes to that person's posts.
I think it's just easier to ignore a person by just down right avoiding their posts completely.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2010)

The current system doesn't block their quotes either.

This suggestion is less complicated than the current one.

EDIT: Made an addition.  All these checks for rights already exist in the system, I simply suggest changing what they do when a "no" is found.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, great idea. Let's all ignore Rydian and his many sexual deviant threads.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 11, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Yes, great idea. Let's all ignore Rydian and his many sexual deviant threads.



I'm all for banishing that crap on the forums, but this topic isn't the place to make stabs at Rydian or his sexuality (if there really is ever a place) Take it to PM if you have a problem with him.

Anyway, This is an awesome idea and its the way the ignore system works on most forums I have been to.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 11, 2010)

My post probably came across differently than it was intended.

Personally I don't feel the need to ignore anyone's posts. I don't have an issue with Rydian, I just found it ironic that Rydian suggested upgrading the Ignore list given his many 'threads'. I simply tire of the 'picture of my balls/wood/chest etc etc ' type threads. Exception for Toni P of course.

I believe the way the ignore list works now, is the best way.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 11, 2010)

You know it's really annoying when people blame me for threads I didn't make.

EDIT: Or even post in.

EDIT2: Typo.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 11, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> i agree...
> i guess...
> (i don't have anyone on my ignore list)


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You know it's really annoying when people blame me for threads I didn't make.
> 
> EDIT: Or even post in.
> 
> EDIT2: Typo.


Well people notice you. Sometimes I see a thread and think, that's gotta be Rydian.

For example http://gbatemp.net/t257882-sticky-temper-breasts


----------



## Rydian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm talking about how people blame me for stuff I didn't make.

"Oh, Rydian made this one thread so all the others must be his fault as well."

Fuck no.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2010)

Make it so that when you ignore somebody, none of their posts show up at all.
Right now you can still see that they posted and choose to unhide it, that's a little too tempting.
Make it so when somebody is on your ignore list, they don't even appear to exist?
The quick reply box too, of course.

Addition: Make it so a blocked user can't post in any of your threads as well?


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'm talking about how people blame me for stuff I didn't make.
> 
> "Oh, Rydian made this one thread so all the others must be his fault as well."
> 
> Fuck no.


Well, add them to your ignore list...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 11, 2010)

What's up with you?



Spoiler



It's my thread and you came in blaming me for threads I didn't make, so I've got an excuse.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 11, 2010)

I've had at least one person ignored and I don't look at their posts, it's never tempting because nothing they post is anything but trolling.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> What's up with you?


That was a joke Rydian.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2010)

A thought- I am way too lazy to do any RE work at this point in time but if blocked users posts are spoilered or something like then chances are it has a CSS name/value/similar (certainly something you can use to identify things). If so then it should not be too hard to pervert a greasemonkey script like those that block youtube comments.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 11, 2010)

I support this idea.

I don't think the user is completely ignored once you hit ignore. It's a bit like the feature with the PM Block List, it asks you if they can message you, which is kind of strange. If I block them from PMing me, why does it ask me if they can? 

The ignore features needs a good touch up.


----------



## Nintendo_Chick (Oct 20, 2010)

Not letting someone post in your topic I think isn't fair. If you don't want to read someones posts, then just don't, but you don't get to be a moderator just because you made a topic. If you aren't able to ignore someone by your own with out having to rely on the ignore feature that's fine, but don't make every one have to ignore them too.

And as far as just not showing the post, I think that's silly, they might have said something important. But I don't really care because I don't need the ignore feature.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 20, 2010)

Nintendo_Chick said:
			
		

> Not letting someone post in your topic I think isn't fair. If you don't want to read someones posts, then just don't, but you don't get to be a moderator just because you made a topic. If you aren't able to ignore someone by your own with out having to rely on the ignore feature that's fine, but don't make every one have to ignore them too.
> 
> And as far as just not showing the post, I think that's silly, they might have said something important. But I don't really care because I don't need the ignore feature.



It's not silly when you're constantly harassed by someone.


----------



## playallday (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2010)

I know I keep whining about the ignore list, every time I succumb to the temptation and click on one of the "ignored" posts.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 20, 2010)

It could be kinda like it is now on Facebook, when you block somebody, they can't contact you in any way, you don't see their comments on somebody else's status, etc. Nothing but good comes from it, really.


----------

